# New Riverhawk B52 owner



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Just got for flyfishing/duckhunting. Can't wait to start rigging.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How much does she weigh stripped out like that?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that is a blank canvas to work with. ;D Congrats


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Just got for flyfishing/duckhunting. Can't wait to start rigging.


Now that is a duck boat. Keep us posted on the progress, although it doesn't look like you need to do too much!

Any chance you are located in Stuart? 

-T


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Thanks...I'm really excited. It weighs around 160 lbs. I plan to put 11" high peds with swivel brackets, etc, and camo plastic fold down seats with cushion. Will keep middle open for now and just strap down a marine/extreme cooler. Dealer mounted a nice bilge pump in the back that I can remove.

Haven't figured out if I'll mount trolling motor up front yet. Should have engine by this weekend...9.9 Merc...2 stroke. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool looking boat, especially when you consider all the potential. I hope you have fun setting her up, its pretty gratifying getting exactly what you want.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy... ;D

Congrats, can't wait to see the final result! Cheers


----------



## bbrewster (Feb 8, 2007)

Ducktrooper,

How do you like your B-52 duck boat? I am thinking about either the B-52 duck or B-60 duck version. I currently own a 2002 Scout 145 sportfish (small boat) and I am ready for something simplier. I want something that I can possibly (with a high amount of muscle) pop on a the roof of our SUV but 95% slide onto a small flat bed trailer. Something is clean...no clutter...just three seats, a trolling motor and an outboard that I can take off...and it can be stored easily in my garage. I am also looking for something I could possibly fish three out of...no duck hunting. How does it run with that 15hp on it? Contemplating either a light 9.9 or a 15. 

Any personal review based on your use would be much appreciated!

Cheers!
Brad


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Love the boat. I don't think you can car top or should plan to...it's a lot of boat at 165 lbs. and fiberglass doesn't bounce off the ground like Royalex. Anyway, the stability is great...easy to walk fore and aft while another person is sitting. The 60" wide does provide a tad more stability. I'd get the 15HP has the motor weight is the same as 9.8 but the difference in get up and go is noticeably better. This boat handles very well and will push well with just a TM. Good luck.


----------

